# No more Tecumseh on Ariens?



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm new on here and am just curious as to when Tecumseh stopped putting motors on Ariens snowblowers ans why they stopped.


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

Tecumseh was bought by a group of investors in 2007. They bought Tecumseh for just the air conditioning. Tecumseh air conditioning product are used by car manufacturers, in industrial use and in big sky scrapers. The investors wanted no part of the small engine part of the business and shut down the factories. They did sell the Peerless tranmission operation to Husqvarna and Certified Parts Corp. bought the engines. CPC plans on marketing SnowKing engines but will be made for them by LCT. They closed down in the fall, leaving 80% of the snowblower market with no engines for the rest of the season since Tecumseh had 80% of the snowblower market, thus the SnowKing name.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow thats interesting and some good info.


----------



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

If I were to buy a newer Ariens should I get the new Briggs motor or buy an 08' and earlier Tecumseh powered machine?


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

I personally would get the new model with the new engine and a cast iron gearbox.


----------

